# Game #63: Cavs @ Magic (3/10/2006)



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

_*Game 63*_


*Cleveland Cavaliers* *(36 -26) @* *Orlando Magic** (20-40)*

_*Friday, March 10, 2006*_
*Time:* 4:00pm PT, 7:00pm ET
*TV:* FSOhio, *NBALP*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *TD Waterhouse Centre*, Orlando, Florida

*HEAD COACHES*


*PROBABLE STARTERS*



*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS’ BENCH*


*ORLANDO MAGIC'S BENCH*
 

*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS’ NOTES*

*•* Make an effort to box Dwight Howard out. Getting into a leaping battle with him over rebounds isn’t the right way to go about it. 

*•* Eric Snow has turned back the clock with a few Philly Snow performances as of late. He'll need another strong effort against Jameer Nelson, a guard who is perfectly capable of carving up Cleveland's backcourt. 

*ORLANDO MAGIC'S NOTES*

*•* Dominate the glass to get more shot attempts than the Cavaliers. Give yourself extra shots and extra chances. Or you’ll be in a grinding game that comes down to execution.

*•* Hedo usually plays well against the Cavaliers, knocking down jumpers and getting off to good starts against them. The Magic should look for Hedo all night. If the Magic should for any reason stop hitting Hedo, it would help Cleveland’s defense by allowing them to relax a bit.

*OVERVIEW*

Cleveland needs a win here to get their brief Florida trip off on the right note. The Cavs won their last meeting with the Magic. But all of Cleveland’s recent games have been thrilling affairs, so expect this one to be close as well. With LeBron James maturing before our eyes and the team looking more confident, the guys need to stay close to put the finishing touches on this game.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Drew and Andy have to work to keep Dwight off the boards and LeBron can/should/will take advantage of Hedo Turkoglu...I can see it now.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Well we're clearly on another one of our streaks, so this will prob be a win. It's pretty incredibe how this team goes on these runs. 

Good news going into this one is:

Milwaukee lost AGAIN (damn they are sliding)
Washington lost to Mia
Chicago lost to Det (has to shrink our clinch number even more)
Philly lost to Boston

and Indy as of this post is only up 2 on the road against Houston. 

We're getting separation just by everyone else sliding :cheers:


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

^ I think Det clinched tonight our number is 12 I believe.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Need this one bad with Miami and Dallas coming up on the road. Don't want a three game losing streak on our hands


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

^ Exactly


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Need this one bad with Miami and Dallas coming up on the road. Don't want a three game losing streak on our hands


WORD...If we get this win, I think we can upset either Miami or Dallas


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Bron_Melo_ROY said:


> WORD...If we get this win, I think we can upset either Miami or Dallas


 Even with Flip it's all about treading water till Hughes comes back. Beat the bad teams, give yourself a shot against the good ones, and then hope we're healthy at the end of the year.

Even though we're on a 4 game winning streak: we're winning the road games by the skin of our teeth literally


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

Its important win this one to keep up the teams confidence. They are going to be playing after a dramatic win and a loss could turn their emotions quickly and make it a long road trip. However if they play well and win this game easily they will be thinking they can take on anyone and finish the road trip strongly.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Yahoo! | NBA | Cleveland Cavaliers/Orlando Magic Preview (click on picture)*


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Yahoo! | NBA | Cleveland Cavaliers/Orlando Magic Preview (click on picture)*

I heard Lebron is "questionable" for this game with the flu


----------



## AndriuskeviciusFuture (Nov 18, 2005)

Even if he feels like he can play I would give the man a night off...he has to be exhausted. That way we get him at a full 3 days rest going into the big game agaisnt Miami. I know that every game is very important but we can't have the King run out of fuel come playoff time.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

Probably got it from DJones or Dru when they were all huging and jumpin around after the last game. We could give him the day off but that might spell a loss.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

We can't beat anyone without LeBron. If he can get out there he will be.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

If he doesnt play im gonna go crazy


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron is playing (that's good) but the team did a poor job closing the quarter (the bad).

Cleveland leads by seven at the end of the first quarter (28-21).


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The Magic has a 22-6 edge on bench scoring. They're having a big second quarter.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Darko is destroying us.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Darko is destroying us.


lol @ this


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

LeBron Vs Darko 1 and 2 picks :rofl:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

That was seriously the worst qtr we have played all season.

Orlando shot *80%* in the 2nd qtr.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Darko is destroying us.


Which is quite sad.

To his credit he was hitting 20 foot jumpers and beasting us in the paint.

Still sad.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It must suck to be a magic fan. I'm listening to the Magic announcers and 90 percent of their coverage has been dissing the Cavs. They haven't said much of anything about the Magic. If that were my team I would be like "shut the **** up about the Cavs already, we're kicking their ***!"


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

At least LeBron is doing something out there. I hope the run continues. Get this under 10.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

WTf is going on here: Darko of all people hurting us?

Eric Snow has returned to usual season form I see


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

This third quarter was terrible too.

Gooden has had trouble finishing around the rim.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Stacey Augmon is still in the league? OMG


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland is down sixteen points at the end of the third (60-76).


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Need a miracle quarter from Lebron to win this


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

This team just looks tired. Did their plane come in...like 2 hours ago? Lebron has the flu and he looks like the most lively one out there tonight. Just one of those games where the team didn't show up ready to play basketball for whatever reason

I hope whatever they all did last night was worth it.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs just going through the motions right now. As usual playing down to the level of their competition.

And our defense is again exposed by quick PG's (Dooling/Arroyo), that alone will keep us from coming back in this one. Who's gonna keep them out of the paint?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> This team just looks tired. Did their plane come in...like 2 hours ago? Lebron has the flu and he looks like the most lively one out there tonight. Just one of those games where the team didn't show up ready to play basketball for whatever reason
> 
> I hope whatever they all did last night was worth it.


 Or have Flip and Snow just returned to form secondary to teams adjusting? Snow 0-6 and Flip 3-11. It will be interesting to see what happens in the next 2 games.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

God if we get rid of Gooden we better get another PF: Marshall sucks balls


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

What's sad is we haven't even made a run at all to get back in this game


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Hopefully that hard foul fires up the team


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> God if we get rid of Gooden we better get another PF: Marshall sucks balls


Marshall is awful. He's been awful for awhile now. (On queue Marshall bricks 2 FT's)

Gooden has sucked tonight too.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Marshall missed his pair of throws.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

LOL ty Magic: giving us a chance by losing there cool


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

WTF Marshall


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Then nails a 3. LMAO


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Momentum killer

Frickin Outlaw with 12 pts? WTF


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why isn't Z in the game?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^Cause Brown has a love affair with Marshall


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> *Marshall is awful. He's been awful for awhile now.* (On queue Marshall bricks 2 FT's)
> 
> Gooden has sucked tonight too.


If this continues, you can bet the Cleveland front office is hoping that Martynas becomes servicable sooner rather than later (be ready to go next season instead of the season after next).


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Pioneer10 said:


> Or have Flip and Snow just returned to form secondary to teams adjusting? Snow 0-6 and Flip 3-11. It will be interesting to see what happens in the next 2 games.


I don't really see any adjustments against Flip. There's not a lot teams can do with him without coming off of Lebron more. I think the team just doesn't have any life in it tonight.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Magic are whooping our ***. End of story. 

We can't even make a sustained run.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

We would need a miracle to win this: lead is simply too big with the time remaning


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Get a freakin rebound


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Marshall is still in the game: WTF seriously the dude blows


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

At least Lebron has somehow gotten his FT stroke back to a respectable level lately.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> At least Lebron has somehow gotten his FT stroke back to a respectable level lately.


Now he needs to find his shooting again.

At some point here Coach Brown needs to throw in the towel and get Lebron off the court. Miami on Sunday. No reason at this point to kill Lebron.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^What sucks about Marshall is 

- He can't shoot 3's effectively anymore
- He can't rebound like he was at the start of the year anymore
- He has no midrange game whatsoever
- He can't block shots anymore
- He can't defend any half decent PF 

And it's only going to get worse.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Pioneer10 said:


> Marshall is still in the game: WTF seriously the dude blows


(just joking here) But if this continues, Cleveland might as well make Marshall inactive, activate Marynas, give AV the bulk of Marshall's minutes and give Marynas the scraps while Marshall watches from the bench.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

1 on the shot clock and Dooling gets a wide open layup attempt.

Brown should just bench the starters.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

remy23 said:


> (just joking here) But if this continues, Cleveland might as well make Marshall inactive, activate Marynas, give AV the bulk of Marshall's minutes and give Marynas the scraps while Marshall watches from the bench.


 Maybe a little toughness from Alan Henderson wouldn't be a bad thing. Henderson/AV


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Our inability to defend quick PG's will get us eliminated from the playoffs, guaranteed.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

This game is over.

Bring in Marty Vicious.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Can't watch anymore: I'll see ya guys on Sunday. They better show up


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Pioneer10 said:


> Maybe a little toughness from Alan Henderson wouldn't be a bad thing. Henderson/AV


Good point. Brown used to like Henderson's hustle but over time, went to him less. AV and Henderson would be a good combination.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow. The Cavs will lose this game by 30pts. 

To the Magic.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Great game for Orlando. Cleveland didn't play very well but even if they had Orlando might still have taken this game. Orlando's bench was as good as I've ever seen them tonight. The bench in the 2nd qtr was fantastic.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score*

*Orlando 102, Cleveland 73*


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: Box Score*

iam shure glad i didnt watch this


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 03/11/2006 | Defeat in sickening fashion*












> _Magic 102, Cavs 73_
> *Defeat in sickening fashion*
> *James ill, team plays like it in rout by Orlando*
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Magic whipping humbles Cavaliers*












> *Magic whipping humbles Cavaliers*
> 
> Saturday, March 11, 2006
> 
> ...


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: Box Score*



CHKNWANG321 said:


> iam shure glad i didnt watch this


Yeah me too.


----------

